# #WhiteHouseSiege..............Sept 17, 2020.....



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

*Hmmmmm.......this is just like the Juicy Smollett set up, only 50 days worth of the Lunacy being cheer leaded by " Heels Up " !*












Adbusters
@Adbusters
13h
On September 17, 2020 we come together at Lafayette Square to lay siege to the 
@WhiteHouse

 for 50 days of nonviolent protest. Why? Because we will not let 
@realDonaldTrump steal the election. 
Ready for #revolution ? This is the:

#WhiteHouseSiege https://adbusters.org/campaigns/whit





 


*I see a lot of DEMOCRAT/**CCP** PROMOTED Violence on the Horizon...!

THIS IS THE REAL DEAL FOLKS !!!!!


DEMOCRATS/**CCP** = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmmm.......this is just like the Juicy Smollett set up, only 50 days worth of the Lunacy being cheer leaded by " Heels Up " !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the photo of a carousel burning in the UK? You idiots always try to be sneaky with misleading images.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's with the photo of a carousel burning in the UK? You idiots always try to be sneaky with misleading images.


*Why did you ask Hypocrite.......you having a problem identifying the TRUTH..?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Why did you ask Hypocrite.......you having a problem identifying the TRUTH..?*


“Siege”? Don’t you mean trump hiding from his responsibilities and the people who would hold him to such, the people of America?


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Siege”? Don’t you mean trump hiding from his responsibilities and the people who would hold him to such, the people of America?


*Reread the initial post Husky poop....you've lost your direction...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Reread the initial post Husky poop....you've lost your direction...!*


I don’t read your babbling very extensively.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don’t read your babbling very extensively.



*I read yours thoroughly, thus I know how YOU think ( Not Hard to delve into...).*
*If you don't read mine completely, then you are the babbling Idiot who's projecting..
Once again you've stepped in your own Donkey droppings....as usual.
*
*You are so far out of your league it's child's play to toy with you....

Take your finger out of your ass and approach these discussions like a man..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

Is trump back in the bunker?


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is trump back in the bunker?


*AN*


----------

